# Kategorie 3 mit einem Pneumatikventil und schaltbarer Steuerhilfsluft?



## Iro.Genius (31 März 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe ein System, das aus einem pneumatischen 5/3-Wegeventil mit mechanischer Rückstellfeder (Richtungsventil) zur Ansteuerung eines Zylinders und einem 3/2-Wegeventil mit mechanischer Rückstellfeder zur Schaltung der Steuerhilfsluft (SHL-Ventil) besteht. Die elektrische Ansteuerung der beiden Ventile wird über ein sicher geschaltetes Potential (PL=d) realisiert. Damit die Pneumatikventile sich aus ihrer Grund-/Mittelstellung weg bewegen können, sind sowohl die elektrische Ansteuerung als auch die Steuerhilfsluft erforderlich. Fehlt eine dieser Ansteuerungen, bewegen sich die Ventile durch Federkraft in ihre Grund-/Mittelstellung. Der Zylinder, der vom Richtungsventil gesteuert wird, wird durch den Prozess überwacht (Grund- und Arbeitsstellung). Die Steuerhilfsluft wird mit einem Druckschalter überwacht.

Diesen Aufbau muss ich mit SISTEMA bewerten. Unschlüssig bin ich, welcher Kategorie ich diesen Aufbau zuordnen kann. Ist das ein Kategorie-1-Aufbau? Oder ein Kategorie-2-Aufbau mit dem Richtungsventil als Funktionskanal und dem SHL-Ventil mit Überwachung als Testkanal? Oder ein Kategorie-3-Aufbau mit Funktionskanal 1 = Richtungsventil und Funktionskanal 2 = SHL-Ventil?

Wer hat so was ähnliches auch mal realisiert oder hat einen Tipp für mich?

Danke und viele Grüße von

Iro.


----------



## Blockmove (31 März 2015)

Ich würde hier Kategorie 1 sehen.
Bleibt das 5/3-Ventil in einer Schaltstellung mechanisch hängen, so hilft das Wegschalten der Steuerluft durch das 3/2-Ventil auch nichts.


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (31 März 2015)

Hallo, kommt auf die Sicherheitsfunktion an.
Anhalten, Entlüften oder verhindern des unerwarteten Wideranlauf.
Die ersten zwei aus der Ferne gesehen Kategorie 1.
Nur der Wideranlauf kann eventuell Kategorie 3 sein.
Dazu musst Du aber mal mit dem Hersteller sprechen wie der das Sieht.
Bei Festo hat man das ganze mal durchgearbeitet mit Impulsventilen siehe hier:
http://www.festo.com/net/de_de/SupportPortal/default.aspx?cat=1121
die letzten Dokumente.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (1 April 2015)

Es kann m.E. keine Kategorie 1 sein (keine bewährten Sicherheitsbauteile), Kategorie 2  (Testung nicht 100x öfter als Anforderung der Sifu! --> nur mit einer mechanischen Zuhaltung, die erst nach Rückmeldung des sicheren Zustandes überhaupt öffnet, rechnerisch möglich), Kat 3 auch nur eingeschränkt, da bei Hängen des Schiebers des Betätigungsventiles auch kein Wegschalten der Steuerluft mehr nützt. In gewissen Fällen (kurzer Hub, Bewegung wäre bei Erreichen bereits abgeschlossen) kann das sicher sein, in anderen Fällen nicht (z.B. Achse mit größeren Hub, gar hinter einer hinter BWS). Wenn die Maschine nicht sehr lange Zykluszeiten hat, wird das Betätigungsventil ggf,, auch  rasch die Zyklen des B10-Wertes erreichen. Gerade die Ventile in Ventilinseln haben tendenziell eher geringere B10-Werte Das Einbeziehen von Betätigungsventilen in eine Sicherheitssteuerung ist daher meist ungünstig, ich vermeide so was generell.  Hänge z.B. ein VOFA 3/2 Wege Ventil von Festo zum Entlasten davor, da hast Du PL=e relativ preiswert und mit sauberer Testung. ... Andreas


----------



## Safety (1 April 2015)

Hallo,


Warum kann das nicht Kategorie 1 sein, Festo bestätigt für viele Ventile die Bewährtheit nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und warum muss das ein Sicherheitsbauteil sein. Sicherheitsfunktion könnte hier Drucklos oder anhalten sein. 
Es gibt viele B10 Werte von Festo, die oft hoch genug sind. Habe schon viele Maschinen so berechnet und auch bei manuell bedienten Maschinen hat das funktioniert. 
Es kommt auf die Sicherheitsfunktion an, wie schon geschrieben. Wenn ein Ventil angeschaltet hat, also in Grundstellung ist kann man unterbestimmten Voraussetzungen (Steuerluft weg mit getrennten Ventil) und sichere Abschaltung der Spulen, davon ausgehen das es nicht unerwartet einschaltet. Die kann man mit Kategorie 3 ansetzen. Ob er diese SF braucht hängt stark von der Anwendung ab. 
Entlüften ist eine Sicherheitsfunktion die oft benutzt wird aber nicht immer hilft! Was machst Du bei positiver Überdeckung der Ventile und entsprechenden Gefahrenpotenzial, was bei manuelle betätigter Maschine mit hohen Taktzahlen und der Endkunde will nicht jedes Mal die komplette Luft raus lassen. Was bei Vertikalachsen mit entsprechender Gefahr? Oft muss man auch mal anhalten oder reversieren oder Druckausgleich …….


----------



## Blockmove (1 April 2015)

@Andreas
Mittlerweile bekommst du von einigen Herstellern Sicherheitskennwerte für Pneumatikventile.
Und wie auch Safety schreibt sind die gar nicht so schlecht. Es kommt schlichtweg auf Hersteller und Ventilserie an.
Man muss aber das Kleingwedruckte auch lesen.
Die Anforderungen an Luftaufbereitung, Einbaulage und Umweltbedingungen schränken so manches ein.

@Iro
Kannst du keine direkt wirkent Ventile (ohne Steuerluft) einsetzen?
Oder hast du ISO2-Ventile oder noch größer?
Es gibt ürigends auch Ventile mit direkter Stellungsabfrage.
Mir sind diese lieber als die indirekte Abfrage über Druckschalter

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Andreas Koenig (2 April 2015)

Hallo Dieter,

natürlich kann man auch mit normalen Pneumatikventilen Sicherheitsarchitekturen bis PL=e aufbauen, wenn Du Einzelventile (!!!)  nimmst, kann man damit durchaus deutlich bessere B10 als mit den angebotenen speziellen Sicherheitsventilen erreichen. Was ich aus eingener Erfahrung aber deutlich abrate ist der Versuch,  die Betätigungsventile der Zylinder (oft auf Inseln, deutlich schlechterer B10 und meist viel öfter betätigt) in Sicherheitssteuerungen einzubeziehen. Aber wer meint, diese Erfahrung erneut machen zu wollen, soll es halt tun... Gruss Andreas


----------



## Blockmove (3 April 2015)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> Was ich aus eingener Erfahrung aber deutlich abrate ist der Versuch,  die Betätigungsventile der Zylinder (oft auf Inseln, deutlich schlechterer B10 und meist viel öfter betätigt) in Sicherheitssteuerungen einzubeziehen. Aber wer meint, diese Erfahrung erneut machen zu wollen, soll es halt tun... Gruss Andreas



Dummerweise gibt es in der Pneumatik nicht nur Not-Halt, Schutztüren und dergleichen.
Wenn ich einen Spannzylinder mit einer Bremse hinter einem Lichtvorhang habe, dann komme ich kaum um die Verwendung der Wegeventile in der Sicherheitsfunktion rum.
Besonders wenn sich die mech. Konstrukteure im Vorfeld keine Gedanken über die Sicherheitsfunktion gemacht haben.
Aber letztlich ist es auch nix anderes wie bei den Motorenschützen. Auch hier ist die wichtige Bauteilwahl das A und O ... Besonders wenn man sich anschaut wie manche Schützhersteller ihre Kennzahlen runtergenommen haben.
Früher (vor 2000) waren es meist Werte um 2Millionen und heute sind es 300000 bei Nennlast.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (3 April 2015)

Hallo,
ja viele Hersteller haben am Anfang einfach die Werte aus einer SN Norm übernommen, dann aber mal wirklich selbst ermittelt dann kam da halt was anderes raus.
Das große S ist aber immer noch bei B10 = 1.000.000 und AgA von 73% bei Nennlast AC3 , aber die bewerten mittlerweile auch eine geringere Belastung, hatte mal den Fall bei einem Rundschalttisch der muss in PLe angehalten werden. Da hat S bei der Abschaltung eines Servos, da die Schaltung immer im Stillstand also nicht unter Laste geschehen ist, angenommen das de Belastung unter 10% und einen B10 von 30.000.000 AgA 50% rausgegeben und bestätigt. Waren also B10d von 60.000.000. Eventuell kann man mal nachfragen.
Der Hersteller mit E gibt nun sehr genaue Wert an, denke die haben das jetzt auch genau nach Norm den Wert ermittelt, was ja auch richtig ist.
Zur Pneumatik, hatte ich schon alles gesagt. Leider meldet sich der Ersteller des Themas nicht mehr. Also kann man das Grundthema nicht mehr Diskutieren


----------



## Iro.Genius (7 April 2015)

Hallo,

in meiner Applikation will ich die Sicherheitsfunktionen Anhalten/Reversieren beim Auslösen einer Sicherheitseinrichtung und Schutz vor unerwartetem Anlauf realisieren. Meine Sicherheitseinrichtung wird bei jedem Werkstückwechsel ca. 1x pro Minute ausgelöst. Daher kommt Entlüften für mich nicht in Frage.

@Blockmove
Für meine SF Schutz vor unerwartetem Anlauf will ich sowohl die Ventillastspannung als auch die Steuerluft abschalten. Somit meine ich, wie auch Safety, Kategorie 3 zu erreichen. Die Steuerluft überwache ich mit einem Druckschalter, da ich damit das geschaltete Medium direkt überwache. Die Stellung des SHL-Ventils sagt nur indirekt etwas über die Steuerluft aus.

Wo ich meine Zweifel habe, ist die Bewertung der SF Anhalten/Reversieren beim Auslösen einer Sicherheitseinrichtung. Ich schalte ja sowohl das Steuerluftventil als auch das Richtungsventil ab. Somit wäre das ja zweikanalig. Allerdings wirken beide Abschaltungen nur auf das eine Richtungsventil. Somit wäre ich wieder einkanalig. Mein Richtungsventil hat aber eine Rückstellung mit einer mechanischen Feder. Hier kann dann doch der Fehlerausschluss nach EN ISO 13849-2, Tabelle B.3 für Nichtschalten, Hängenbleiben oder selbständige Veränderung des Schaltzustands  greifen. Das Gesamtergebnis wäre dann eine zweikanalige Abschaltung der Ventilansteuerung mit einem immer in die sichere Stellung schaltenden Richtungsventil.

Viele Grüße

Iro


----------



## Safety (8 April 2015)

Hallo, aus der Ferne:
Reversieren: PLd Kategorie 3 mit einem Ventil geht das Wohl nicht da wenn das nicht mehr zurück schaltet
Verhindern des Unerwarteten Anlaufs könnte gehen, aber es muss ja erst in der gewollten Stellung sein. 
Weitere Lösungsmöglichkeit Abfragen ob Zylinder hinten ist wenn  eine Person in den Gefahrenbereich geht, wenn nicht entlüften. Restrisiko bei Positiveüberdeckung und Zwischenstellung hängen geblieben ist Druck eingesperrt. Ist nicht zu 100% nach der alten 13849-1, Sehe Dir mal das Sistema Kochbuch 4 an und die neue 13849-1 (nicht nicht im Amtsblatt) PLd Kategorie 2. Wichtig ist hier die Entlüftungszeit. Und du brauchst für den Testkanal MTTFd Werte.
Sistema Kochbuch 4 Seite 15.


----------

